# Adobe download reminder driving me nutz.



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I don't want to download it.


And if you do opt to download it [just to stop the messages] in a few minutes the download fails for some reason or another and they ask you again tomorrow.

The same with upgrades; the "cancel" or upper-right-corner X is sometimes there just to humor you.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Isn't there a folder in Windows XP that contains all the programs that start automatically when you boot up the computer?

I was hoping it would be a simple matter of deleting that program from the list.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Open Reader
--> Help
--> Check for Updates
--> Preferences
--> Uncheck "Automatically Check for Updates"
--> Delete All


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, Clutch.

I followed your instructions.

Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

If it still irritates you look into a program called Foxit Reader. http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/
It handles PDF files better than Adobes own program IMO. And I've never seen it ask about updates unless I tell it to look for them.


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

Foxit is a pretty good alternative to Adobe, but if you are going to use Adobe, then you should probably go ahead and update it. Usually the updates fix security holes or program glitches, so you will probably be better suited to install the update.


----------



## Ash (Aug 1, 2008)

Look for it in the following places :

start - run - msconfig
look for it in the various places and disable it

start - run - regedit
search for 'adobe' etc and remove it from 'run' if it is there




I use Okular (on Linux) whick is part of KDE. Maybe a Windows version is allready available. Check here : http://windows.kde.org It should be part of kdegraphics installation. It is probably a very early beta now so read the site before you install


----------

